# Rose geranium



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

After some reading, I have found that rose geranium essential oil is effective at repelling ticks. I have a huge tick problem where I live. I don't want to use actual insecticides like Frontline and such so I am looking for natural alternatives. 

I read online that this works so I ordered some. Anyone ever try it? 

I also read mixed reviews about citronella in that while it is effective, some animals are sensitive to it so I am not even going to bother. 


Any other ideas? I will let you know how my experiences go when I start using it. 

Thanks~


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Either way your dogs will smell divine! I hadn't heard of rose geranium for control of ticks, I use it for homemade skincare cream and it is very nice. Much cheaper than pure rose oil which is very very expensive. Rose Geranium plants are easy to grow too.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I use it - its great.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 16, 2012)

The rose geranium oil smells great but one of the dog parks I frequent has a huge tick problem and when I came home one day to find 8-10 ticks on both my dogs, a few being deer ticks, I decided the risk of Lyme was too great to count on just the oil. I ended up Frontlining both my dogs, even though I really didn't want to. It might have been an issue that I didn't spray them down enough - I put 3 drops in a 2 oz spray bottle (apparently that's all you need) and misted them a few times and rubbed it in, but after about 5 minutes he no longer smelled like oil. 
I have put a couple drops on my doxie's nylon collar which was extremely potent smelling and we came home with only one tick, which I attributed to him being so long that the tick grabbed on to his tail and worked his way up. I took the collar off when I got home, because like I said the oil was very strong smelling, and the next morning I found a tick right in between his shoulder blades. 
I will probably use it again next year, because anything is better than Frontline or similar products IMO. If you have a better method of using it that works or have found another alternative tick repellent please share!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

It is very strong, you can't put it directly on the dogs skin or fur...they say to put a few drops on a bandanna or on the collar


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have tried mixing it with water and spraying the dogs. They still got ticks :/ 

I will have to try maybe adding more essential oils to the mix...

Because of circumstances beyond my control, I had to dose them with Vectra. I HATE putting poison on them but...I had to....


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I have tried mixing it with water and spraying the dogs. They still got ticks :/
> 
> I will have to try maybe adding more essential oils to the mix...
> 
> Because of circumstances beyond my control, I had to dose them with Vectra. I HATE putting poison on them but...I had to....


mix it with almond oil, which is another good insect repellent, here is a good recipe for homemade repellents for pets and people, have have used a few diffent ones
http://www.ehow.com/way_5608181_homemade-tick-repellent-recipe.html


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 16, 2012)

Rvent said:


> mix it with almond oil, which is another good insect repellent, here is a good recipe for homemade repellents for pets and people, have have used a few diffent ones
> Homemade Tick Repellent Recipe | eHow.com


I will have to try that! Thanks!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

WHy Vectra and Frontline? Why not a natural spray or a collar that can be removed when in the home?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I personally hate flea/tick collars. I have seen them do some horrible things to dog skin and also, they don't protect the tail and paws very well. I needed something that would very quickly kill everything. My dog is suffering from a very severe allergy. I have tried some natural sprays and they were not effective.

Have you tried any natural sprays that worked immedietly? I am up for suggestions


----------

